# Car Import from Germany



## Enno99 (Dec 30, 2010)

hello,

i am the owner of a very lovely old bmw (750iL, 01.05.1988, 300hp, 4988ccm) and i want to bring it from munich to cairo.
maybe by ship from bremerhaven to alexandria (costs 745 euro).

can somebody help me with the customs in alexandria etc...? 

I know that i only can bring it for 6 month to egypt.

I have a touristic visa for 1 year.

What about the taxe/fees?

after 6month leaving egypt (to libyia or israel) for one day and than coming back again for 6 month..is is possible?

thanks for your answer.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/13065-import-personal-car-egypt.html


----------

